# How soon can I start running with my vizsla?



## Penny

Hi there, I am a newbie when it comes to owning vizslas and was hoping someone could advise when it is safe to bring my vizsla on runs with me? She is 7 months old now - is this too young? I run for about a half hour but would obviously take time to work up to this with her. I have been told that too much exercise when young can damage the growth plates of her long bones and could contribute to hip dysplasia in later life, so I am happy to wait till she's older if needed. Also i currently take her for 40 minute walks (the school run- 20 mins each way) most mornings - is this also too much at her age? Any advise would be much appreciated!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-can-you-start-running-your-vizsla.html

Using the search button here on the forum (in the upper right corner) I typed in "Running with Vizslas" and came up with 140 results. 



> I have been told that too much exercise when young can damage the growth plates of her long bones and could contribute to hip dysplasia in later life, so I am happy to wait till she's older if needed.


Enjoy your Vizsla on trails. Don't push her and she will be fine. 7 months old is not a baby any more and some runs will do her good.

Happy trails,

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## gunnr

At 7 months old she can out run you easily. A 1/2 hour isn't going to be much workload at all for her.

These dogs are in the field at a year old and campaigning in trials starting with puppy derbies, hunt test, NAVHDA Trials, club events, AKC events, etc. All this well before the time some folks think you should even begin to "jog" with them.
They were born, bred and designed to run. It's what they do.
As Rod stated, watch and monitor her and give her time to recover and set the tempo and you'll be fine.


----------



## laurita

Gunnr or redbirddog, 
Could you comment on what sort of mileage you can build up to with a fully developed adult vizsla on pavement? Gunnr, I was really surprised about your post regarding covering 25 miles on trails. Awesome to know that they can build up to that!!!

Thank you,
Laura


----------



## Crazy Kian

Hope this helps.
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-527--13603-0,00.html


----------



## ziggy

I posed a similar question on the forum a few days ago. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2720.0.html

Here is my update. I took redbirddog's advice and decided to just run. I keep a close eye on Ziggy for any signs of fatigue or other issues. He has had no issues so far. His paws look great.

I run six days a week. I have been taking Ziggy for at least a few miles when I run. I try to do most of the running on dirt roads/trails. We do some short stretches of pavement. Our longest run to date was about 9 miles, almost all off leash. He probably ran 10-11 miles at least because he was off chasing ducks in the canal or other critters. He showed NO signs of fatigue during or after that run. On the shorter runs I use the leash and he is consistently becoming more well-behaved. 

One thing is clear, he was born to run and LOVES it. As soon as I get up and get my running shoes he is READY to go. He goes and sits by the door, perfectly behaved. He can hardly wait to hit the road. For now, I will probably stick to the leash for most runs. If we are going longer I will find somewhere he can be off leash so he can control his pace. 

Good luck with your running.


----------



## laurita

Ziggy,
Sorry I haven't gotten back to you about speaking with my friends in the running club. I haven't seen them there in a while, but either way it sounds like you have your system with your dog and you have to do what you feel is best! Sounds like you guys are having a blast together.

Laura


----------



## ziggy

laurita said:


> Ziggy,
> Sorry I haven't gotten back to you about speaking with my friends in the running club. I haven't seen them there in a while, but either way it sounds like you have your system with your dog and you have to do what you feel is best! Sounds like you guys are having a blast together.
> 
> Laura


No problem. If you do happen to run into them send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## gunnr

Laurita

It's really up to the dog. 
You have to watch them and give them periodic rest intervals and free access to water. 
When I would take my dogs Mtn. Biking in the forrest, I always tried to swing by the ponds, creeks and streams every 15-20 minutes or so, or I would stop and let them drink from a water bottle. (If you are going to run trails with your dog, it's absolutely essential that they learn to drink from a water bottle.)

In all honesty though, short of getting ready for the Olympic 10K, or Rotterdam, no Vizlsa will need much of a "build up period. You just can't run fast enough. Keep them off Asphalt and concrete, Don't do any boulder scrambles and they'll come right up to your level very quickly. 
They do need their rest interval though. If you run them 2 days, give 'em a day off with good food. Same as hunting one.
The quickest way to get these dogs off the leash and checkcord, is to get them physically and mentally engaged with you.
MIne probably started at about 6-8 months, but were out and about at their own pace level as soon as they came to me.


----------



## kellygh

If your V has an issue with drinking, literally, from a water &/or squirt bottle, they sell a handy one for dogs at REI. It clips to your belt if needed, and it has a handy "flip down lapper." Lack of better description. You squirt the water from the bottle into the little shoot. P likes it, very handy in the field/exercising, but at approx 16-18oz, its not enough storage for very long outings. There are several variations. Mine from REI was less than $10 or cheaper than a lot of reusable for adults. P just always resisted squirting water from my bottle, and I don't like carrying water & bowl (even if collapsable).


----------



## gunnr

Kellgh
I'll have to try that water bottle. 
Tika has no issues drinking from a water bottle, but Gunnr just doesn't like it too much. Maybe that style with a flip down lid will suit her better.


----------



## Penny

Thanks very much everyone for all the advice - I took it on board and we went for our first run together today! She handled it no bother. I stopped and walked a couple of times for a few minutes but I don't think she really needed it - she was hardly winded by the end of the run. She was really psyched after the run and I would have loved to let her have a race around off leash for a little bit but the last two times I took her out off leash she took off after some low flying swallows and there was no way she was coming back to me no matter how I called, so I think I need to work on this aspect of her training! She only came back to me once she was completely exhausted from chasing them. I didn't give out to her cos I was afraid it would give her negative feelings about coming back when called - not sure this was the correct thing to do....Anyway her activities will be curtailed for a little while from tomorrow as she is being spayed in the morning, poor thing. I'm not looking forward to that and will be relieved once it's all over and she is back to her happy self. Thanks again for the advice!


----------

